# White R34 GTR with Z-tune goodies



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Saw this baby for sale on Yahoo auctions


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

Stunning! :smokin:


----------



## LighTNingYeLLoW (Mar 27, 2006)

nice!


----------



## BigBob (Sep 7, 2003)

Not my choice of wheel but looks stunning in white.

Bob


----------



## R0B (May 14, 2005)

amazing!


----------



## kjansch (May 8, 2005)

*Hmmm*

Love white GTR's but I'm really not sure about the Z Tune kit at all


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

..........:bowdown1:


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

stunning! nice wheels


----------



## klh6686 (Oct 4, 2005)

I posted this on the last page of "Few R34's from YAJ"


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

Stunning!

love the wheels but they need to be 1 inch bigger and bronze


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

What a gorgess car! Stunning....


----------



## WPL (Sep 24, 2004)

Absolutely beautiful, my dream car.......


----------



## moNoKnoT (Dec 18, 2004)

Fantastic! :smokin: 

IMO, it would look best with the bronze volks, always thought silver rims on white looks off...but that R34 does look good.

- Kevin.


----------



## Flint (Mar 31, 2006)

:thumbsup: Perfect...


----------



## kennyc (Aug 25, 2005)

that is beautiful!


----------



## aeron (May 6, 2007)

breathe taking...


----------



## Unique A/S (Jan 9, 2005)

that is my dream car... that is what i allways had in my head as the best skyline! but maybe with bronze wheels...........one day.......one day!!.....


----------



## bnr34vspec (Mar 15, 2006)

i've seen this one. it would be even nicer with a Nismo titanium strut bar.


----------



## Joeingo (May 11, 2006)

zomg!


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

bnr34vspec said:


> i've seen this one. it would be even nicer with a Nismo titanium strut bar.


If you can find one ! 

Stunning car, really like that.

There was a real Z-Tune at Daikoku on Friday night :smokin:


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

i have the nismo titanium strut bar on my 34,but i did,nt realise how rare they are untill bean informed me when we were over in japan    NISMOMAN


----------



## deef (Aug 4, 2005)

lovely.


----------

